# Elvis and SGM Parker workout video?



## cdhall (Oct 17, 2003)

I didn't know such a thing existed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3355628577


"Later, ELVIS PRESLEY in Parkers dojo in KENPO GI, training with SGM PARKER (!), demonstrating techniques on other students while a throng watches!"

Really?  Who knows about this?  I thought there was no footage of Associate Master Presley in Kenpo Action. With Mr. Parker especially.

Fascinating.


----------



## Seig (Oct 17, 2003)

I sent the seller an e-mail requesting the origin of the video.  If and when she gets back to me, I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Seig (Oct 18, 2003)

> Hello -
> 
> I don't understand the question.  If you're asking me where I got the video, it
> was given to me by a kenpo teacher and master.
> ...


----------



## Elfan (Oct 18, 2003)

haha, well its good that he got it from someone who is a teacher *and* master.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 18, 2003)

I sold a Homecoming Video to this person on eBay in March.
I will contact them for more info and post something else here later.

I just found some old correspondence from them. I thought mtmgirl sounded familiar.


----------



## Seig (Oct 19, 2003)

> Hello -
> 
> With all due respect to you, no, I won't.  He prefers to remain incognito, and I have agreed to honor his wishes.  Regards,  mtmgirl c/o jls@ucwphilly.rr.com


With this kind of mentality and forthrightness, I'd advise all you to steer clear.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 19, 2003)

Here's mine:



> Hello -
> 
> I don't necessarily need to authenticate the contents of this video to/for you, with all due respect.  You are welcome to read feedback on this video in my feedback, to note that anyone who has received this video has certainly been happy with it.  There is no misrepresentation in my description.  I don't have any interest in duping anyone.  Not my style.
> 
> Regards, mtmgirl c/o jls@ucwphilly.rr.com



I have had difficult dealings with this person in the past, but it worked out.  There are reviews on eBay apparently about this same video.  I contacted one of the buyers who commented. 

I may buy this and check it out.  I have an attorney if I get "taken" and eBay has a "system" for recourse for whatever that is worth.

I'm going to check with my attorney and eBay both before I write a check.  I have 5 days to consider making a winning bid.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, he says he is.  You know how feedback on eBay can be manipulated.



> hello,
> Yes, I do have a copy of the elvis/parker video. The Elvis and parker stuff is good quality. The parker stuff is color and more or less just a couple of TV like commercials. The elvis stuff is shot profesionaly as well and in color. Elvis= 5-6 minutes long. Parker = 2-3 minutes. The main part of this tape is parker and chuck sulivan in black and white old super 8 film doing old kenpo techiniques. All in all the video was kind of worth it, but I bought it for way to much. I paid $50!


----------



## cdhall (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a source for this video now.
I may buy it shortly and then I can report back on it.

Hey, I'll review it here for $1?  Any takers?  If I get enough of you sending me $1 I'll buy it right away and post the review.
 

Not likely I think.  But if I buy it, I'll post some type of review here on MT.  Maybe also a :30 Clip.  Or :28 to be sure I don't violate the copyright law.

Are reviews on MT considered reviews? I'd think so.  Anyway I can check into this but a 30 second clip is legal for PR etc and especially if it is in a review.
:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *I have a source for this video now.
> I may buy it shortly and then I can report back on it.
> 
> ...



please let us know how good it is

technically, when you buy this tape, you can do whatever with it including throwing or giving it away.

just do not blame you are the author of the tape

if you have this tape, try to do 2 or 3 clips /week so that everybody can see

thank you for all hardwork


----------

